# I test as an XNXJ; looking for help to fill in the blanks.



## Apollos

Hello everyone!

I'm not sure what information is needed to evaluate this, so please fire away with any relevant questions.

Here's the rundown:
I tested as an INTP the very first time I was introduced to the test (percentages _extremely_ weak in all but the N; sorry, I don't remember the exact details). The next few times I took the test, I came out as an INTJ and felt that it fit better than any other personality profile at the time (although plenty of discrepancies).

Years later, my preferences have fluctuated; I test anywhere between ENTJ/ENFJ/INFJ/INTJ depending on the test. A ripoff of the official Myer-Briggs assessment flagged me as an ENTJ, with these numbers:

*11 Extraversion/10 Introversion *
*2 Sensing/24 Intuition *
*15 Thinking/9 Feeling*
*19 Judging/3 Perceiving.*

I'd be happy to point out which issues I have with each of the 4 profiles if need be, as well as the processes. I think that they should just make profiles for X types, because I honestly feel like everything.:laughing:And I feel that it's unfair that every profile assumes a 100% preference in everything.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## RP3

Psh, you just need to be an ENFP and you'll be fine.


----------



## Fanille

OK, why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself? All we know so far are your test scores, which aren't very helpful because they often do change.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Take the same test (one that you trust) every day for a week. Then average together your score numbers and the result will be your true type.


----------



## marwansyah275

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Take the same test (one that you trust) every day for a week. Then average together your score numbers and the result will be your true type.


----------

